# شكر و تعليقات حول دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)



## yassine-maroc (24 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي المهندس محمد إسماعيل علي هذه الدورة وشكر للقائمين على هذا المنتدي نظرا لكون ميعاد الدورة بدأ نرجو أن تكون الاستفسارات خارج موضوع الدورة ليصبح سهل علينا تتبعها ودرسة محتواها 
بعد أن درست موضوع المستوى الأول أجد أن تم التطرق لتحكم الرقمي في كل جوانبه إلا أن البرامج التي سيتم عليها التمرين قديمة أي لما لا يتم إختيار أحد البرامج المطلوبه أكثر في المجال العملي example:Mastercam or edgecam or Virutalgibbs أيضا 
وألف شكر لمهندسنا على هده المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## yassine-maroc (24 يونيو 2006)

بالنسبة لهده البرامج أكترها شهره هو mastercam
أما في simulation VirtualGibbs 
يعطي صورة حقيقية لما سوف تقوم به الألة أيظا ستجد مكتبة داخل هده البرامج للإصدرات الأخيرة من ألات التحكم الرقمي ونظرا لكون كل واحدة تعمل بلغة تكون خاص بها فالمهندس لايمكنه الإلمام بكل المستجدات لدا اقترح العمل على برامج أكثر شيوعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهاجر (24 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت أن أبارك ببداية الدورة وأقول للمهندس محمد إسماعيل جزاك الله خير وأثابك الله على جهدك

والشكر موصول للأخ ياسين على جهده وأراءه الصائبة بإذن الله..... 

اسأل الله أن يمدنا بالوقت لنكون من المشاركين معكم

نتابعكم ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (25 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم محمد وإلى الأمام دائماً والله معك في إكمال تلك الدورة ولك بكل حرف حسنة فما بالك بكل قارء متعلم جزاك الله كل خير وعافية.


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال احبابي 
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الرائع التى تعطينا الحماس و القدرة على العمل لإرضاء الله وبعد ذلك لإرضائكم جميعاً


----------



## ابوعادل1 (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير وكثر من امثالك موضوع فوق الممتاز


----------



## ibm_mourad (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير وذادك من علمه


----------



## mwsh33 (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم

الى الامام


----------



## henedy (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الحالم (25 يونيو 2006)

مشكور مهندس محمد
وجزاك الله خيرا عن المسلمين


----------



## Mahmoud_emad (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع وبارك فيك


----------



## Eng_haytham (26 يونيو 2006)

أخوى الغالى ,, 

مجـــــــــهود رائع لا تكفيــه كلمة شكـــــر ولا كلمة ثنـــــــاء ,, 

ولكنى تبقى كلمة ,,

بـــــــــارك الله فيك على مجهودك وأثـــــــــابك عنــــــــا ,,

وتحيـــــــة بحجم قــرص الشمس :14: ​


----------



## هنو (26 يونيو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعلك من العلماء
وان يميتك ميتة الشهداء
والي الامام​


----------



## وليد مرسى (26 يونيو 2006)

[frame="6 70"]الاخ العزيزالمهندس محمد بن سامح بن يحي
بارك الله فيك ونفعك بعلومه
احب ان اشكرك على هذه الدوره المفيده جدا"
ونحن في انتظار المزيد[/frame]


----------



## ahamd_alaa_boor (26 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف شكر على هذاالجهد وجزاك الله عنه كل خير


----------



## حسام جاسم (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## haadi (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ِعزيزى (26 يونيو 2006)

*ِAzize_sud*

:55: المهندس المخلص لعل هذه اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدأ الغنى بكم , واول دورة لى معكم بهذه البداية الطيبة دلاله على مدى اجتهادكم لتقديم المفيد واتمنى لكم دوام التقدم والتطور


----------



## abumohammed (26 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله عنا الف خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
انا جديد على هذا المنتدى وقد حالفني الحظ ان اسجل في الموقع في فترة بداية هذه الدورة الممتازة من المهندس جزاه الله خير وبارك فيه وجعاه ذخرا للأمة العربية والأسلامية وزاده من علمه آمين.
منتظرين باقي الدورة


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (26 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا : شكرا لكم على مجهودكم العظيم و نفع الله به الأمة الاسلامية.
ثانيا : انا مهندس مدني و واحيان كثيرة يجذبني مجال الميكانيكا و لكن بساطة الاسلوب جذبتني لكي اقرأ الموضوع بكامله . كما اننا في الهندسة المدنية نعاني مشكلة خطيرة في ضبط الجودة الا وهي مهارة العامل ونريد ان يحل محله الآلة .
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مفتاح الحياه (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم وارجو ان تكون الدورة مفيدة من الجانب العملى وتبعد عن الجانب الاكاديمى حتى تعظم الفائدة واحب ان اشكرك على هذه الدوره المفيده بـــــــــارك الله فيك على مجهودك وأثـــــــــابك عنــــــــا


----------



## my_k505 (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس
بس أتمنى من الله عز وجل ثم من سعادتكم مساعدتي في عمل مشروع في قسم النجارة بحيث تكون المصنوعات آلياً وبدقة متناهية في عملها.
ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,
ابو يزيد
المدينة المنورة


----------



## kabb62 (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليك وعلى جميع اعضاء المنتدى الغالي

جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمانك وعلى تعليم الناس وشكرا ونطلب من الله التوفيق لمنتدى ملتقى المهندسين
والنجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح


----------



## شعاع الشمس (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكور جدا وتمنياتي بالتوفيق في أداء متميز


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخوتي الاحباب كيف الحال اتمنىمن الله عز وجل ان تكونوا بافضل حال



yassine-maroc قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله أخي المهندس محمد إسماعيل علي هذه الدورة وشكر للقائمين على هذا المنتدي نظرا لكون ميعاد الدورة بدأ نرجو أن تكون الاستفسارات خارج موضوع الدورة ليصبح سهل علينا تتبعها ودرسة محتواها
> بعد أن درست موضوع المستوى الأول أجد أن تم التطرق لتحكم الرقمي في كل جوانبه إلا أن البرامج التي سيتم عليها التمرين قديمة أي لما لا يتم إختيار أحد البرامج المطلوبه أكثر في المجال العملي example:Mastercam or edgecam or Virutalgibbs أيضا
> وألف شكر لمهندسنا على هده المعلومات القيمة.



الاخ yassine-maroc
جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع
اول شيئ البرنامج winntc ليس قديم يا اخى هذا البرنامج حديث
اولاًَ احب ان اوضح العوامل التى ادت الىاختيارنا لهذا البرنامج 
اولاً البرنامج سهل التعامل معه ممايؤدى الى شرح بسيط وفهم سريع 
ثانياً البرنامج معرف جداً لمبرمجى الcnc و العاملين فى هذا المجال 
ثالثاً البرنامج خفيف جداً جداً جداً وذلكسوف يساعد كل الاخوه فى استخدامه على اى نوع من الاجهزه 
رابعاً نحاول ربط الدورة بالحياهالعمليه بشكل كبير جداً 
وجزاك الله كل خير 



yassine-maroc قال:


> بالنسبة لهده البرامج أكترها شهره هو mastercam
> أما في simulation VirtualGibbs
> يعطي صورة حقيقية لما سوف تقوم به الألة أيظا ستجد مكتبة داخل هده البرامج للإصدرات الأخيرة من ألات التحكم الرقمي ونظرا لكون كل واحدة تعمل بلغة تكون خاص بها فالمهندس لايمكنه الإلمام بكل المستجدات لدا اقترح العمل على برامج أكثر شيوعا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخي الحبيب كما ذكرتلك فى بدايه ردى عليك بالنسبه لاستخدام البرنامج 
اما عن بقيه البرامج التى ذكرتها انت فهذه البرامج تريد دورةخاصه بها لكى اربطها انا هنا سوف يحدث بلبله للاخوه ,لابد من التسهيل كل ما عليكم هو فهم الدورة المقامه الان 
و اخي احب ان انبهك لشيئ لابد و انت تتعلم شيئ لابد ان تتعلم السهل وبعدذلك تتجه الى الصعب 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

مهاجر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أحببت أن أبارك ببداية الدورة وأقول للمهندس محمد إسماعيل جزاك الله خير وأثابك الله على جهدك
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير على مرورك 



eng_mohamed_sameh قال:


> بارك الله لك أخي الكريم محمد وإلى الأمام دائماً والله معك في إكمال تلك الدورة ولك بكل حرف حسنة فما بالك بكل قارء متعلم جزاك الله كل خير وعافية.



اخي وحبيب المهندس محمد سامح 
جزيت خيراً اخي واتمنى من الله ان يجعل كل اعمالك ف ىميزان حسناتك




ابوعادل1 قال:


> جزاك اللة كل خير وكثر من امثالك موضوع فوق الممتاز



اخي الفاضل ابوعادل1
واياكم اخي اتمنى ان تستفيد من هذه الدورة و تفيد بها اخوانكالمسلمين



ibm_mourad قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير وذادك من علمه



واياكم اخي
ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي 



mwsh33 قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم
> 
> الى الامام



جزاكالله خيراً اخي


----------



## م_ خليل (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

henedy قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم




جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب 



الحالم قال:


> مشكور مهندس محمد
> وجزاك الله خيرا عن المسلمين



الاخ الحالم 
واياكم اخي




Mahmoud_emad قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع وبارك فيك



واياكم اخي 



Eng_haytham قال:


> أخوى الغالى ,,
> 
> مجـــــــــهود رائع لا تكفيــه كلمة شكـــــر ولا كلمة ثنـــــــاء ,,
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك فيك اخي الفاضل Eng_haytha




هنو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعلك من العلماء
> وان يميتك ميتة الشهداء
> والي الامام​



ربنا يبارك فيك اخي هنو




ahamd_alaa_boor قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الف شكر على هذاالجهد وجزاك الله عنه كل خير




و اياكم اخي ahamd_alaa_boor


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

حسام جاسم قال:


> جزاك الله خير .



و اياكم اخي الحبيب



haadi قال:


> بارك الله فيكم



ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي



ِعزيزى قال:


> :55: المهندس المخلص لعل هذه اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدأ الغنى بكم , واول دورة لى معكم بهذه البداية الطيبة دلاله على مدى اجتهادكم لتقديم المفيد واتمنى لكم دوام التقدم والتطور




الاخ الغالي عزيزى
نحن نرحب بك فى ملتقانا بكل حب وموده ونحن ان نرك دائما فى افضل حال 
و نحب ان نرى اعمالك تجاه نفعل الامه الاسلاميه
جزاك الله كل خير اخي 




abumohammed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> انا جديد على هذا المنتدى وقد حالفني الحظ ان اسجل في الموقع في فترة بداية هذه الدورة الممتازة من المهندس جزاه الله خير وبارك فيه وجعاه ذخرا للأمة العربية والأسلامية وزاده من علمه آمين.
> منتظرين باقي الدورة



الاخ الغالي abumohammed
يا مرحبا بك فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
و نتمنى ان نرى مجهوداتك تجاه نفع الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

ابراهيم برانق قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اولا : شكرا لكم على مجهودكم العظيم و نفع الله به الأمة الاسلامية.
> ثانيا : انا مهندس مدني و واحيان كثيرة يجذبني مجال الميكانيكا و لكن بساطة الاسلوب جذبتني لكي اقرأ الموضوع بكامله . كما اننا في الهندسة المدنية نعاني مشكلة خطيرة في ضبط الجودة الا وهي مهارة العامل ونريد ان يحل محله الآلة .
> و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته




الاخ الحبيب ابراهيم برانق
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب ونحن سعداء بوجودك على الملتقى 
و إن شاء الله سوف نبسط اكثر فى البقيه القادمه
وسوف نحاولإن شاء الله ربط هذا المجال بكل التخصصات




مفتاح الحياه قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم وارجو ان تكون الدورة مفيدة من الجانب العملى وتبعد عن الجانب الاكاديمى حتى تعظم الفائدة واحب ان اشكرك على هذه الدوره المفيده بـــــــــارك الله فيك على مجهودك وأثـــــــــابك عنــــــــا


 
الاخ مفتاح الحياه
و اياكم اخي بالنسبه للدورة نحن نحاول بكل جهد تحويلها للجانب العلمي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

my_k505 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس
> بس أتمنى من الله عز وجل ثم من سعادتكم مساعدتي في عمل مشروع في قسم النجارة بحيث تكون المصنوعات آلياً وبدقة متناهية في عملها.
> ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,
> ابو يزيد
> المدينة المنورة



الاخ الغالي my_k505
و اياكم اخي my_k505
نحن دائما تحت امر كل مسلم 
اخي الحبيب بالنسبه لطلبك ممكن ان توضحه لى وياريت على صفحه word وترسلهالىعلى الميل وإن شاء الله سوف نعمل اللزم 
و ارجو التواصل بينناعلى الخاص




> السلام عليك وعلى جميع اعضاء المنتدى الغالي
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمانك وعلى تعليم الناس وشكرا ونطلب من الله التوفيق لمنتدى ملتقى المهندسين
> والنجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح



و عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

كيف الحال اخي اتلحبيب 
kabb62
و اياكم اخر ربنا يبارك فيك 




شعاع الشمس قال:


> مشكور جدا وتمنياتي بالتوفيق في أداء متميز



الاخ الغالي الاخ شعاع الشمس 
كيف الحال ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي


----------



## احمد العدل (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا يااخى على هزا المجهود الرائع املين من اللة ان تمدنا دائما بمثل هزة المواضيع الهامة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

احمد العدل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يااخى على هزا المجهود الرائع املين من اللة ان تمدنا دائما بمثل هزة المواضيع الهامة



واياكم اخي الحبيب


----------



## عبدالظاهر (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ولكنى ارى انك تبدا بتعريف لاختلاف بين الماكينات التقليدية واباب استخدام الماكينات ذات التحكم الرقمى وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير ويكفينا فخرا انك من مصر انتا ومهندس هانى صبره واتمنى ان يشترك معك فانه لا يختلف عنك وانك بهذا الموضوع اكثر منت ممتاز بارك الله عليك علمك


----------



## abugaydah (26 يونيو 2006)

الاخ محمد جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبدايه موفقة ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

عبدالظاهر قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ولكنى ارى انك تبدا بتعريف لاختلاف بين الماكينات التقليدية واباب استخدام الماكينات ذات التحكم الرقمى وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير ويكفينا فخرا انك من مصر انتا ومهندس هانى صبره واتمنى ان يشترك معك فانه لا يختلف عنك وانك بهذا الموضوع اكثر منت ممتاز بارك الله عليك علمك



واياك اخي الحبيب المهندس عبد الظاهر 
فعلاً اخي الحبيب موجوده فعلاً ولكنفى المشركه القادمه فى المستوى الاول مع تعريف التحكم الرقمي بأستخدام الحاسب (cnc) وسعيد جداً بتواصلك معنا فى الدورة و يزيدنا فخراً انك انت ايضاً من مصر وانا والله فى انتظار الاخ المهندس هانى صبره بالتعليق على الدورة وارسلت له رسالهولكن يظهر انه مشغول الله يعينه واشكرك على تقديرك للدورة وننتظر منك 6 اعضاء ليكونوا ضيوف شرف لنا بل ليكونوا ضيوف شرف الدورة بل للشبكه الملتقى المهندسين العرب باكملها وا تمنى من الله ان يستفيدوا منها .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2006)

abugaydah قال:


> الاخ محمد جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبدية موفقة ان شاء الله



و اياك اخي الحبيب واتمنى انتتواصل معنا لمعرفت الجديد


----------



## ادهم صبرى (27 يونيو 2006)

فعلا انا بشكر ربنا انكم بتتعبو نفسكم على الشغل الجميل دة انا كنت طالب فى الصنايع وكنت باخد الحاجات دى ونتم رجعتونى ليها تانى للان الميكانيكا عشقى


----------



## رائد سامي1 (27 يونيو 2006)

:68:


eng_mohamed_sameh قال:


> بارك الله لك أخي الكريم
> محمد وإلى الأمام دائما
> ً والله معك في إكمال تلك الدورة
> ولك بكل حرف حسنة
> ...


مع جزيل الشكر 
وارجو ان تستمر الدورة


----------



## ج/محمود (27 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمدو اَله وسلم*

الأخ المهندس محمد بداية طيبة واتمنى لكم التوفيق لإستكمال هذه الدورة ،وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## eng_ashmawy (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اخى المهندس محمد اسماعيل
لا اجد الا ان ادعو لك يا اخى , فلا استطيع ان اكافئك بقدر تعبك و مجهودك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eprince79 (27 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة المهندسين مبروووووك لنا جميعاً دورة التحكم الرقمي (cnc ) وإن شاء الله يجعل فيها الفائدة لمن أراد الإستفادة والله الموفق


----------



## waissy (27 يونيو 2006)

*رسالة شكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
اشكركم وارجوا من لله تبارك وتعالى ان يعينكم على اتمام الدورة 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## منذر (28 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 يونيو 2006)

و اياكم اخي الحبيب اتمنى لك استوعاب الدورة كامله والاجتيازفيها



ج/محمود قال:


> الأخ المهندس محمد بداية طيبة واتمنى لكم التوفيق لإستكمال هذه الدورة ،وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 يونيو 2006)

eng_ashmawy قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> اخى المهندس محمد اسماعيل
> لا اجد الا ان ادعو لك يا اخى , فلا استطيع ان اكافئك بقدر تعبك و مجهودك
> جزاك الله خيرا



وعليكم السلامورحمه الله وبركاته 

واياكم اخي الحبيب اسأل الله ان يوفقك فى كل اعمالك



eprince79 قال:


> الأخوة المهندسين مبروووووك لنا جميعاً دورة التحكم الرقمي (cnc ) وإن شاء الله يجعل فيها الفائدة لمن أراد الإستفادة والله الموفق




ربنا يبارك فيك اخي الغالى 




waissy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق
> اشكركم وارجوا من لله تبارك وتعالى ان يعينكم على اتمام الدورة
> ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم




و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله وبركاته 
مرحباً باهل العراق 




منذر قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا




و اياكم اخي الحبيب


----------



## waissy (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
بارك لله لكم وجزاكم الله


----------



## من اين الطريق (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
ووفق الله لما يحبه و يرضاة


----------



## مهندس جاد (28 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد

موضوع رائع فعلا

وانا مع الاخ ياسين في رايه master cam


----------



## waissy (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## No peacE (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لمجهودك وارائك القيمة


----------



## الباشا11 (29 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ المهندس محمد بن سامح بن يحيى
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
نشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونحن بانتظار المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## الباشا11 (29 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ المهندس محمد بن سامح بن يحيى 
نشكرك الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
و نحن بأنتظار المزيد


----------



## شملول (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي المهندس محمد اسماعيل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع وأدعوا الله ان ينفع به ابناء امتنا وان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## عبدالظاهر (29 يونيو 2006)

انا من راى اخى ان نستخدم فى simlation plm2000 سهل وبسيط


----------



## عبدالظاهر (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى فى الله محمد وبارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## eng_maysa2001 (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي ماقصرتك وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ننتظر منك المزيد وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## موجا22 (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على اهتمامك بنوعيه هذه البرامج ونتمنى منك الاستمرار دائما وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## john (3 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احبابي في الله القائمون على هذا الموقع، اخواني الاعضاء والزوار الكرام، احب ان اشكر اصحاب هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي اتاح لجميع مهندسي الوطن العربي سواء كانوا على رأس اعمالهم او على مقاعد الدراسة، اتاح لهم التواصل مع بعضهم البعض في اي وقت والاستفادة من الخبرات المتبادلة في هذا الموقع، سائلين الله تعالى لهذا المنتدى وجميع من لهم به صلة التوفيق في الحياة الدنيا والاخرة.
اخوكم خالد الزواهره من الاردن


----------



## Bonzi83 (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ادم (5 يوليو 2006)

*تحيه الى الاخ العزيز*

الاخ العزيزالمهندس محمد بن سامح بن يحي
بارك الله فيك ونفعك بعلومه
احب ان اشكرك على هذه الدوره المفيده جدا"
ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## نمر الظلام (6 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مهندس محمد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صباغ (7 يوليو 2006)

*ايه الحلاوه دي*

الف مليون شكر والي الامام دائما .............:14:


----------



## ابن البلد (7 يوليو 2006)

انها من اهم الدورات ولكن اين بقية المواضيع يعني هل بدأت بالشرح ام لا؟
ثم ما قصة العشرين مشتركا هذه ؟ لا يلزم اي عدد لمثل هذه الدورة اكتب وأجرك على الله
هناك الكثير الكثير ممن ينتظر منها ومن غيرها


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
صدقت يا أخ شبلي موعد
وهيا يا أخ محمد و اكمل الدورة و أجرك على الله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع و طرح جذاب 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## المصمم الصناعى (10 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]ارجوكم لاتقطعوا بنا 
واستمروا فى هذا العمل العظيم
جزاكم الله الخير الكثير على هذا العمل الجليل[/frame]​


----------



## en_mohamedtop (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
احب ان اشكرك على هذه الدوره المفيده جدا"
ونحن في انتظار المزيد من برامج وbdf ورسوم توضيحية وأفلام إن أمكن
وجزاك الله كل خير
وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed galal (10 يوليو 2006)

الف شكرا على هذة الدورة


----------



## عبد التواب (13 يوليو 2006)

شكرا علي دورة cnc ولكنني منذ ثلاث اسابيع وانا مشترك ولم اجد غير المستوي الاول فقط فارجو الاهتمام بافادتنا بالمزيد حيث انني مهتم بهذه الدورة جدا جدا وياحبذا لو سمحتو لي بالتحدث مع الدكتور شخصيا للتعرف عليهوسؤاله عن بعض المواضيع الهامة جدا التي تهمني فأرجوا ذلك


----------



## en_mohamedtop (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وقتك ومجهودك يا باشمهندس محمد إسماعيل المستهلك فى هذة الدورة مقدرينة جداااااااااا
يتقبللة الله فى ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله 
ولكن نرجوا التواصل المستمر معنا لننهى الدورة فى زمن مناسب...، وملمين بتفاصيل الدورة
بإذن الله وهذا سوف يتوقف على وسائل التعليم التى سوف تستخدمها
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## fssk (18 يوليو 2006)

السلا م عليكم 
اود ان اشكر من قام بهذه الدوره واقول له الى الامام 
واود ان اعلق على سالفت الانتاج الكمى واقوال ان الcnc هى صلب الانتاج الكمى 
مثل المخارط الملحق بها مغذى وافرايز تكون ام على الفرش للمكنة مثبته او تنقل وتثبت عن طرق منضومه نيوماتيه مثلاَ وشكراً على سعة صدرك


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (18 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود
والى الامام دائما


----------



## zaki (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الدورة الرائعة

ولكن لي تعليق على موضوع الإنتاج الكمي حيث أن آلة الـ Cnc قد تستخدم للإنتاج الكمي وخاصة المخارط وأحيانا الفوارز وفي هذه الحالة قد تزود الآلة بطاولة إضافية مع آلية لتبديلها لزيادة الإنتاجية .


----------



## smart_storm (20 يوليو 2006)

*أخيرا*

السلام عليكم

وأخيرا بدات الدورة من جديد كنا ننتظر 

بارك الله فيك 

والان نحن ندرسها 

شكرا لك


----------



## م_ خليل (22 يوليو 2006)

*تقبلوا اعتذارى*

السلام عليكم
تقبلوا اعتذارى فعلى الرغم من اننى قديم فى النت الا ان هذا اول منتدى اشترك فيه ولم اعرف ان الدورة بدات الا اليوم على الرغم انى اقرا رسائلكم بشكل مستمر الا ان الامر قد مر على فارجو قبول اعتذارى وان توافقوا على اكمالى الدورة وعلى استعداد لتقبل اى عقاب جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة انتاج (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى محمد اسماعيل وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن كان عندى استفسار معلش هتقل عليك وهو ان الدورة مش هتتعمل ملفات بى دى اف احسن كده ممكن نضطر نعمل كوبى وبسط من الموقع ده بعد اذنك طبعا فياريت تفدنا بهذا الموضوع وشكرا واسف ع الاطالة


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 يوليو 2006)

mohammed_322003 قال:


> شكرا لك اخى محمد اسماعيل وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن كان عندى استفسار معلش هتقل عليك وهو ان الدورة مش هتتعمل ملفات بى دى اف احسن كده ممكن نضطر نعمل كوبى وبسط من الموقع ده بعد اذنك طبعا فياريت تفدنا بهذا الموضوع وشكرا واسف ع الاطالة


السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الحبيب 
انا لااعترض ان ياخذ اى عضو الموضوع 
خذ الموضوع على جهازك واعملاللى انت عيزة ولكن نحن نتكلم على ان لا تنقل الموضوع فى اى موضع و تعرض عليه اسمك اواى شيئ مثل ذلك الحقوق محفوظه وذلك فى صميم الدورة وكل هذه المعلومات منقوله من كتب وملقحه للتوضيح والفهم ولكن صميم الدوره اللى هيكون فيه كلام اخر


----------



## Bioengineer (31 يوليو 2006)

واضح ان المجهود كبير ولكن انشاء الله حسناتك عند الله اكبر

احسبك والله حسيبك انك انسان نبيل لانك تبذل المجهود وفقط لتفيد الاخرين

سؤال: انت كتبت ان حقوق النسخ محفوظه فهل لي ان أنسخ الكلام على كمبيوتري؟

شكرا..والى الامام


----------



## م/ الهيثم (5 أغسطس 2006)

*الله يعطيك العافية مهندس محمد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في الحقيقة لا أجد كلمات توفيك حقك من الشكر.....ولكن ما هي إلا كلمات تعبر عن بعض ما أريد قوله ولا أجد من الكلمات ما يصفه 

أثابك الله يا مهندس محمد وجعله في موازين حسناتك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين

مجهودك أكثر من رائع وأتمنى أن أن أستفيد من هذه الدورة القيمة

ويعطيك ألف عافية :12:


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (9 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم بارك فى صاحب هذا الجهد 
وأجعله من أهل الجنه


----------



## محمدرفاعي (15 أغسطس 2006)

_شكراْ ياأخي وزادك الله علماّّّّ وجزاك الله عنا كل خير :63: _​


----------



## من اين الطريق (16 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم
اللهم بارك فى صاحب هذا الجهد 
وأجعله من أهل الجنه
[/frame]


----------



## خالدصلاح (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 


اخى الفاضل اريد معرفه برنامج ماكينات الحفر فى العادن
ان امكن ذلك وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

خالد صلاح


----------



## MERE_LAND (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الكبير
ولكن عزرا لو كان السؤال "جاهل شويه"
انا طالب فى ثانيه كهرباء فهل هذه الدوره فى تخصصى ام لا"كهرباء قوى"
وبالمناسبه ما الفرق بين Blc &cnc


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (18 أغسطس 2006)

MERE_LAND قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الكبير
> ولكن عزرا لو كان السؤال "جاهل شويه"
> انا طالب فى ثانيه كهرباء فهل هذه الدوره فى تخصصى ام لا"كهرباء قوى"
> وبالمناسبه ما الفرق بين Blc &cnc


 
اخي الحبيب هذاتعريف بسيط عن الPLC رايته فى منتدى اخر واعجبني وقلت انى سوف اعرضه عليك
ومعزره لان هذا خارج تخصصي
ولكن اخي الحبيب نظام التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب يختلف اختلاف كبير عن التحكم الالي PLC و استطيع ان اقول لك ان برمجه PLC للتحكم فى ماتور او فى مصانع فى خطوط انتاج فى نظام مصنع فى خطوط تهتنات السيارت فى اشياء كثيره ومن وجهة نظرى انه يتحكم فى تشعيل و ايقاف محركات فى اوقات مناسبه وفى ظروف مناسبه لك وهذا يوضع فى البرنامج الذى يكتبه المبرمج 
ولكن التحكم الرقمي ............... يتحكم فى محاور و عدة الماكينه فى حركتها لعمل شغله معينه صعبه التشغيل فهذا يختلف عن هذا 
وهذا الموضوع الذى احضرته لك 




*plc **الحلقة الاولى*
رابطها 
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=402
كاتب الموضوع المهنس الفاضل 
tamerplc

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فى بداية الحديث اتوجة بالشكر للقائمين على المنتدى وجميع المشرفين على الجهد
ما هوPLC والتركيب الداخلى لة 



PROGRAMING LOGIC CONTROL 

وهو عبارة عن وحدة تتكون من بعض الاجزاء التى تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض لتقوم بعمليات التحكم الالى واغلبية هذة الواحدات ان لم يكن كلها تعمل على 220 فولت
تركيبة الداخلى 

1- INPUT DEVICES
وهى عبارة عن المفاتيح او الخلايا الضوئية او الحساسات باختلااف انواعها اى بمعن اخص كل ما يمكن ان يعطى اشارة هذة الاشار تستغل فى التحكم بشى اخر على سبيل المثال
لو عندنا محرك يدور بسرعة (1500 RPM ) ممكن اركب على الشافت الخاص بة اى( عمود الدوران) جهاز يسمى (ENCODER) هذا الجهاز يحول سرعة المحرك الى فولت 24 فولت ممكن اوصل هذا الجهاز بوحدة (PLC) واعتبرة دخل اى لو ذات سرعة الماتور عن سرعتة المحددة افصل الماتور 
طب ازاى اعرف قيةم سرعتة عن طريف جهاز (ENCODER) طب ازاى الماتور هيفصل عن طريق برنامج (PLC) بعرف جهاز ENCODER على انة دخل وبكتب برنامج يقول لو الدخ دة بقى 1(اى 24 فولت) يفصل الخرج اى الماتور والطريقة دى هنعرفا اثناء الحلقات انا بس حبيت اعرف يعنى اية دخل


----------



## م / محمود (23 أغسطس 2006)

*المهندس العزيز محمد اسماعيل*

المهندس العزيز محمد اسماعيل

تحية طيبة و بعد 

بالنسبة للمشاركة فى دورة البرمجة انا لا اعلم كيف وعندما ادخل على رابطها لا اجد اى جديد براجاء اعلامى بالدورة 
اما عنى فانا مبرمج cnc بلغات مختلفة و هى FAN21 , SIE810 وكل هذا على ماكينات EMCO
لذا اتمنى المشاركة و الافاد 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

اخي يمكنك تباد معي البريد والمناقشه معى حول الدورة او اى شي ولكن فى قسم الشكاوى قم بطرح موضوع بأسم ناقش مع مشرف قسم التحكم الرقمي .........
و سوف اتحدث معك
علماً بانه لا يراه الا الكاتب و المشرف فقط
رابط قسم الشكاوى والاقتراحات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=31
مشرف القسم


----------



## احمد هادي القحطاني (1 سبتمبر 2006)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sayed seif (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*cnc*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم

اخى م-محمد
اولا-مجهود رائع وارجوا لك دوام التوفيق

ثانيا-من حيث البرمجة ارى من الافضل شرحها بصفة عامة (g-code,m-code)
المشترك لجميع (control unit) مع عمل برنامج صغير

ثالثا-انصح بصفة عامة بفهم البرمجة جيدا و كيفية استعمال الماكينة قبل استخدام اي برامج(cam)

اللة معك 


eng/sayed

cnc manger


----------



## moon_781 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكررررر


----------



## liono (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الدورة لا تزال ناقصة وهناك الكثير يمكن أن يضاف بدلاً من كثرة الشكر والمجاملاتز


----------



## bab (26 أكتوبر 2006)

:14: thanx 4 u


----------



## الششتاوي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى محمد جزاك الله خيرا على البدايه الرائعة


----------



## شملول (4 نوفمبر 2006)

احنا عايزين شغل بدل الشكر والمجاملات


----------



## شملول (4 نوفمبر 2006)

كلنا عندما بدأت الدوره قمنا بالشكر اكثر من مرة لأهمية هذه الدوره وللمجهود الذي سيبذل فيها لكننا نريد التواصل المتواصل حتى لا نشعر بالملل وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ناظم شاكر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في البداية شكري الجزيل الى الأخ الأستاذ محمد بن أسماعيل على هذا الجهد المبذول من قبله على هذه الدوره التي هي في الحقيقه أفادتنا كثيرا عن كل ما كنا نجهله في هذا النظام . ونرجو من الله تواصله معنا في هذه الدوره وجزا الله كل من شارك في هذه الدوره . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## zeko2500 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## جلال حسين (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام الدليمي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا بيك وحياك يااستاد محمد اسماعيل على مجهودك الرائع والله يجزيك ويحفظك


----------



## الحاج هاني (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر وأود أن يتم التحدث عن التحكم اللرقمي الموجود في الافران الالية


----------



## mamdouh3005 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السلاموا عليكم
بعد التحيه
احب اعرفك بنفسى
ممدوح عاطف
من مصر والان فى قطر
اطلب من طلب انا عايز ال***** بتاعك علىyaho
لانى مش هاعرف اكلمك على الموقع ده لانى لسه جديد
وياريت تراسلنى على هذا ال***** يا مهندس محمد اسماعيل
انا سمعت عنك كتير
وياريت اقبلك على النت فى اقرب وقت ممكن على النت
وهذا ال***** بتاعى
ْْXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
ولك جزيل الشكر 
والسلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته


----------



## mfakhri (28 يناير 2007)

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله الخير عنا وعن الأمة الإسلامية مهندس محمد وان شاء الله تكون الفائدة لجميع المشتركين والزوار
مهندس محمد اود التراسل معك على الايمل الخاص بك ان لم يكن هناك احراج لك


----------



## م. ناجي أحمد (14 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس محمد بن إسماعيل
أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف عفيفى (10 مارس 2007)

أخى الحبيب لا أملك إلا الدعاء لك أن يوفقك الله ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وأريد أن أعرف هل توقفت الدورة مؤقتاً أم ماذا؟


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 مارس 2007)

> أخى الحبيب لا أملك إلا الدعاء لك أن يوفقك الله ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وأريد أن أعرف هل توقفت الدورة مؤقتاً أم ماذا؟



اخي فى الله أشرف عفيفى
لم تنتهى الدورة ولكن انا اعتذر على انشغالي فى هذه الفتره ولكن انتظروا قريباً استكمالها 
و اتمنى ان تدعوا لي ان يبارك الله لي فى وقتي
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## الحالم (24 مارس 2007)

الف شكر لك اخي محمد 
جهد جبار يستحق الثناء
بارك الله فيك وباتنظار المزيد...


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2007)

الحالم قال:


> الف شكر لك اخي محمد
> جهد جبار يستحق الثناء
> بارك الله فيك وباتنظار المزيد...



جزاك الله خيراً اخي فى الله


----------



## samy246 (25 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## turnur1 (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## رافد الصالح (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز واسألك والاخوة الزملاء اذا كان هناك برنامج لحماية حاسوبي ضد الافلام الاباحية والتي تؤثر سلبا على اخلاق اطفالنا عند استخدام الانترنت مع الشكر


----------



## rahman66 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

المزيد المزيد ياورد


----------



## تايكندو مان (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الغالي باش مهندس محمد بن اسماعيل
كل عام وانت بخير
اسال الله انت بصحة جيدة
اخي الكريم انا منتظر حسب كلام حضرتك ان هتعمل الدورة ده بصيغة pdf
وانا شايف ان الدورة مكملتش
اسال الله ان يكون المانع خير
فانا اود ان اتعلم على هذه الماكينة
فالرجاء ان تكملها وكل عام وانت بخير
خالص مودتي وتقديري وتحياتي
اخوكي محمد الخطيب


----------



## م.عامر خطاب (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي محمد جزاك الله عنا كل خير و أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كل كلمة فيها فائدة علمية و أدعو لك بالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## SNOWWIND (28 سبتمبر 2007)

بـــــــــارك الله فيك على مجهودك وأثـــــــــابك عنــــــــا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخ الفاضل *تايكندو مان*
لا تقلق إن شاء الله سوف تستكمل الدورة بعد عيد الفطر إن شاء الله و لعلها تكون نهاية مواضيعي فى الملتقى إن شاء الله.
أسألكم الدعاء لي بالثبات والهدى وتقبل الاعمال 
جُزيتم جميعاً خيراً واسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى أن يصلح نوايانا جميعاً ويجعلنا من المعتوقين والمتقبلين فى هذا الشهر الكريم والشكر كل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## العبيط (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الغريبه (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا عن المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزانا اياكم


----------



## hamid-gm (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وأدعوا الله ان يكثر من امثالك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
والله انى لاعاجز عن التعبيرووصف مدى تقديرى وشكرى لكل هذا الجهد الكريم جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ونفعنا بهة جميعا واانى لو كتتبت او الفت كتابا لشكر سيادتكم على هذا المجهود الجبار ما فعلنا شيئا لهذا ساكتفى بالدعاء لكم با ان ينفعنا بصالح اعمالنا يوم العرض علية 
شيء بسيط جدا اود طرحة او الاستفسار عنة لية ولجميع الزملاء الا وهو العدد 
نريط كل ما هو يخص العدد وشرح كل عدة على حد سواء بالاضافة الى طريقة التركيب 
بهذيكون على ما اظن اكتملت الرؤية فى هذا العمل الشامخ الجميل


----------



## eng.smsm (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على مجهودك الرائع واكثر من امثال


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

بـــــــــارك الله فيك على مجهودك وأثـــــــــابك عنــــــــا ,,


----------



## خالددددددد (4 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## aladdin_2005 (3 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خير علي هذه الدورة المفيده وارجو من الله ان يجعلها في سجل حسناتك


----------



## باديس البشير (12 مارس 2008)

قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : من تعلم القرآن و علمه فله أجره و أجر من عمل به ) و كذلك كل علم نافع يفيد به أبناء الأمة ... فجزاك الله كل خير... أمين:30: :30: :30: :30: :30::12:


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (21 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## نهااا (1 مايو 2008)

شكراا على مجهودك


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (9 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك كل ما تريد ولكن هل سيكون هناك شهادات موثقة
انا اسلام من مصر
وشكرا


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (9 يوليو 2008)

انا طالب فى كلية الهندسة واشكو من فراغ قاتل واريد ان يدلنى احد على خطة لاستثمار الوقت
وشكلرا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمودصفا (12 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف شكر على هذاالعمل 
مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق والى الامام
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوريين وسدد الله خطاكم


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم من فضلك إذا لديك معلومات عن برمجة مستركام على 4 و5 محاور


----------



## العريضي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا احب ان ادعو لكم بالتوفيق لما هو صلاح للمسلمين لاننا نحتاج الى الدعاء كثيرا وبعدها الشكر لله على هذه الاخوة الصادقة انشاء الله والشكر لك يا اخي الكريم واريد منك يااخي طلب صغير هل من الممكن ان يتم شرح كيفية الربط الميكانيكي او ارسال على الاميل الخاص بي hasn_alkize***********


----------



## eahaab (1 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي لاكن كيف واي الاشتراك بالدوره من اين ابدا


----------



## nizar69 (18 يناير 2009)

الف شكر استاذ محمد ووفقك الله. اشكرك على هذه الدوره الجميله واهنأك على اخلاقك الجميله ايضا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## mugopayne (24 أبريل 2009)

اولا 
ارجو ان اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
انا طالب في كليه الهندسه الالكترونيه بمنوف 
بالنسبه للبرنامج اللي حضرتك تكرمت بشرحه في الجزء الثاني 
لدي تعليق نحن درسنا 
انه في بدايه كل كود يكون الوضع بتاع البرنامج 
H or O g code x ais y axis f func s func ......... m code 

لكن حضرتك كتبت بطريقه اخري 
فارجو افادتي بالفرق 
مع العلم ان الافلام التعليميه روابطها غير صحيحه


----------



## mugopayne (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ويفيدك ويزيدك من فضله 
وهذا لينك ل ka cam v 4
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/810527


----------



## mr_elec_egy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.karam (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي أسئلك السماح لي بالنقل
egyengineer.com
مع ذكر المصدر


----------



## حماس الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك عمل رائع موفق بامر الله


----------



## فهد بغدادي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وأثابك الله على جهدك


----------



## ابو النرجس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

منذ زمن وانا ابحث عن هكذا موضوع

اي جهد واي عطاء تقدمه يا بش مهندس محمد

مجهود رائع رائع

صحيح اني متاخر في الدخول الى هذا المنتدى
ولكن ان شاء الله ساتواصل معكم

تقبلو انضمامي معاكم

مادة الcnc درستها في الكلية مجرد رموز واكواد بلغة جي كود ولكن لم نشاهد ولم نطلع على الماكنة ونراها باعيننا ,ولا حتى بالصور
كما هو الان هنا

وكنا نحل المسائل المعقدة والرسوم الشائكة
ولكن بدون تطبيق عملي
حتى اني نسيت اغلب الاكواد
وطبعا مضى على هذا الكلام تقريبا 10 سنين

عموما انا بحاجة الىمراجعة معلوماتي في هذا المادة شكرا لكم ايها النخبة الخيرة

تقبلوا انضمامي اليكم مرة اخرى

والسلام*


----------



## ابو النرجس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

عجيب هذا المنتدى 

4 ايام ولا اي واحد يضيف اي مشاركة


----------



## srag44 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابو النرجس (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*عجيب هذا المنتدى 

12 يوم فقط مشاركة واحدة بالمنتدى 
وتجد منتديات الاغاني والبلوتوثات والتحشيش مأت المشاركات كل يوم 

*


----------



## ossamashoman (20 نوفمبر 2009)

[جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل عملكم فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## بن عويشة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اخونا م محمد اسماعيل لافض فوك هكدا هم المتميزون لايبخلون بأ هدأ ما وهبهم الله من علم @@@


----------



## عاطف سالم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس محمد إسماعيل وكل من ساهم في المشاركة


----------



## الليث بن حاتم (11 فبراير 2010)

thunk so much Mr. Mohammed


----------



## aelgohary (5 أبريل 2010)

مقدمه رائعه وشرح مبسط جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalidE (10 مايو 2010)

thank you mr mohamed ben ismail


----------



## omar91 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكرم يونس (23 مارس 2011)

افادك وذادك الله من علمه


----------



## محمد العايدى (3 مايو 2011)

مجهووود كبير جدا جدا جزتك الله خيرا


----------



## الياس صديق البيئة (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفعك مثل نفعك لنا أخي الكريم


----------



## بسمه خليفه (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*هام جداااااا*

انا سجلت مخصوص علشان اؤلك
اللهم وحق جلاله وعظمته يحرم جسدك على جهنم اللهم امين ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## sharfeldein (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وانا اول مره اقرأ فى هذا المجال اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان استطيع ادراكه وذلك بمساعده اعضاء هذا المنتدى الممتع
​


----------



## mebarekb12 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي المهندس محمد إسماعيل علي هذه الدورة ​


----------



## sunsraffa (16 مارس 2020)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما ونفعنا بما علمك


----------

